# Gigabyte GA-H87-D3H Vs Asus H97-PLUS ?? getting both of them at same price PLZ HELP!



## faraazbh (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi i'm planning to buy a new pc, 

this is the config

Processor: i5 4590 

Motherboard: Asus H97-PLUS 

SSD: Samsung EVO 840 120Gb 

PSU: Seasonic S12II 520/430 

RAM: Corsair Vengeance 4*2GB 1600Mhz 

Case  eepcool Tessaract 

Monitor : Dell S2240L 

Speakers: Creative SBS A335

I'm getting the Gigabyte GA-H87-D3H and Asus H97-PLUS at the same price.
and which motherboard should I choose?

Also, can I install MAC on this PC??? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## SunE (Jul 6, 2014)

If you want to install Mac then go with Gigabyte. Search for tonymacx86 and look in their forums for more info regarding the matter. They also have complete setups listed that have been tested to run Mac properly.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 6, 2014)

i would choose h97.


----------



## SunnyKapoor (Jul 10, 2014)

Go with Gigabytes motherboard.

I have had Asus motherboard before and they have problems after using for 4-5 years.

I have bought Server type Motherboard from gigabyte and it is working fine ?( without any problem) even after 3 years. Touchwood.


----------

